# FANTASY BASS FISHING LEAGUE



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I have fired up the fantasy bass league for the year...

http://games.espn.go.com/basschallenge/bass/frontpage

Join a Private Group -

ID: Daksota Fantasy Bass
PW: ndmn

Hope to see you all there. Will you triple-B guys from out west pass the league along? Thanks!


----------

